# Telescope Type Hood System



## rgrace (Jul 28, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with this telescoping type hood system? The tube is capable of being maneuvered up and down, I believe for a distance of about 18" (perhaps more). Have you approved/disapproved this in your jurisdiction? Justification and code sections for your choice would be well appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 28, 2017)

Never have seen one here.........interesting.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 28, 2017)

Where is the grease filter? How do you service it?


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2017)

Is exhuast required in the first place????


Is it a nail salon during the day???


----------



## Sifu (Jul 28, 2017)

I have seen designs for these in a Korean Barbecue.  It was a long time ago in place far, far away but if I remember correctly they were installing an individual type I system over each table (each table had a cooking surface), which I had a hard time wrapping my head around (I think there were 40+).  Fortunately I left there before I had to deal with it.  A quick google search of Korean bbq hoods will show lots of results similar to your post.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 28, 2017)

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/habachi.5549/
We have been through this before


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2017)

I miss at least a few people in that old thread. Hope they are well.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, I check on a few, some have been out for years.


----------

